# Moving to Greece



## Wolfie (Nov 18, 2020)

Hello there,

I'm a German currently living in the Philippines and I want to move to Greece next year. I got a Filipina wife and a 9 years old daughter. Am I correct that I can apply for resident permit for my family?

Thank you in advance,
Wolfgang


----------

